# No El Camino for you! Pontiac pickup will be named G8 ST



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*No El Camino for you! Pontiac pickup will be named G8 ST*
Posted Nov 30th 2007 by John Neff








Mike Levine over at Pickuptruck.com has managed to scoop a tasty nugget of info about the Pontiac-branded ute that will soon be for sale in the U.S. The Aussie-import based on the same platform as the rear-wheel-drive G8 sedan will be called the G8 ST, as in "Sport Truck". 

That pang of disappointment you feel is the missed opportunity of paying homage to GM's most well known car-based pickups and their colorful names: the Chevy El Camino and GMC Caballero. Rather than dubbing Pontiac's ute the "Tamale" or "El Camino Redux", we get a measly little two-letter suffix. Sigh. 

Also of note is that the pickup will only be available with a 6.0L V8 and is likely to start around $31,000. 

[Source: Pickuptruck.com]


----------



## BillFromTR (Nov 22, 2007)

Can I fit a step ladder and a few Mexicans back there?


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

Glad it will be coming stateside, don't care what the name is. Just hope there is no bile green color available like in that picture.


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

Am i the only that thinks it won't sell too well over here?


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

JerseyGoat said:


> Am i the only that thinks it won't sell too well over here?


Nope! Yet another ill conceived marketing move by Pointiaaack!

The G8 was an opportunity to create a real performance sedan with decent content and thereby move the brand a little bit upscale. Who knows, with a credible two seat roadster and a nice performance sedan in the showroom, people might actually begin to think of Pointiaaack as a performance brand.

But bringing back the El Camino / Ranchero clone from the dead will (IMHO) drag them right back into free-association with stereotypes as the mullet division of GM. Half car, half truck, all *******. What's the purpose of a vehicle of this type? A rear drive car with poor traction? A (very) light truck with no cargo capacity? A styling statement? What are they saying? We got yer veeehickle mulletude!

I don't mean to be controversial.....I'm just saying. Eeeeeyuuuuch!


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

I agree, this will not sell well here. What's the market for it? Certainly MUCH lower than even the GTO was, so really what's the point? The only other car that I know of resembling this is that hideous Subaru Baja which doesn't appear to have sold astoundingly.

How many people are actually on their knees waiting for an El Camino (etc.) type of car? Take that tiny market (some of which may buy it) plus a few of the curious and what do you have? = failure

I don't get it sometimes.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I disagree, I think it will sell very well. I'm going to gues they move almost as many of these as they did the SSR.


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

But the SSR was a convertible and the cargo area was covered. I'm a big fan of niche models but IMO this one just doesn't seem to have any major appeal. Why buy the pickup version when the sedan seats more people and has a full usable trunk?


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

JerseyGoat said:


> But the SSR was a convertible and the cargo area was covered. I'm a big fan of niche models but IMO this one just doesn't seem to have any major appeal. Why buy the pickup version when the sedan seats more people and has a full usable trunk?


Unless the price is adjusted to be under the sedan. But would that even be enough to pull people in?

This is just a stray kangeroo hopping in the wrong country. I don't see it working out well. I COULD BE WRONG!


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

I don't see there being a big market for it here at all. By here I mean good ol' jerzy. A low riding rwd pickup with average to low fuel economy will seldom be useful to commuters and almost never be useful for bad weather. 
I don't _hope_ it flops on the mainstream market like the goat did, but that just means I will be able to pick one up in gunmetal gray or black on black two years after it comes out for half the price it was originally tagged at. 
I can throw a couple surf boards and skim boards in the back and head to the beach.


----------



## cwbimp (Nov 8, 2006)

it won t sell to expensive gm has the idea that they have a superior product look at ford a gt v8 mustang you can get for about 22k a new v8 gm car will run at least 32k


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Wing_Nut said:


> Nope! Yet another ill conceived marketing move by Pointiaaack!
> 
> The G8 was an opportunity to create a real performance sedan with decent content and thereby move the brand a little bit upscale. Who knows, with a credible two seat roadster and a nice performance sedan in the showroom, people might actually begin to think of Pointiaaack as a performance brand.
> 
> ...


:agree What's the market/demographics Ponitac is going after with the G8? I just don't get it:confused


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I'm not feeling it..

I never was an El Camino, or Ranchero fan. With all that is in transition with the auto makers to appease the feds, I'd be surprised if this ever hits the streets.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I like it. But, I had an '81 El Camino and am biased. I don't think it will sell well here though. 31,000 starting asking price is too high, I don't care if it had the LS7 in it, I don't think it'll be around too long.


----------



## G.T.O (Dec 28, 2005)

I doubt it will be profitable for GM but it's a cool looking vehicle except for the color. I'll guess they'll sell slightly more of them/year than the GTO. I'd much prefer they would focus instead on offering ultra high performance sedan versions of all their present lineup. A 400 hp G6 AWD sedan would be nice.


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

JerseyGoat said:


> Am i the only that thinks it won't sell too well over here?


I don't either. Look at the Chevy SSR. It is cool as hell but far from practical. People want trucks and it's just not tall enough for truck guys I would think. I love the concept but I can tell you the types of vehicles I would buy are coupes, sedans, and possibly wagons.


----------



## STLGTO05A4 (Jul 3, 2005)

I Love It !!, I have been waiting for them to release the UTE in the US. I have been a big fan of El Camino's and think it will sell here. Guys, Its a sport vehicle, not a 4 wheel drive truck, give it a break. Does anyone know what type of rear suspention it has? Leaf or Independent. I say bring it on! Oh, But I hate the name. How about naming it the "El Poncho"...LOL


----------



## GGTTOO (Oct 6, 2005)

I think you guys may be alittle young then to suggest that this will not sell well here. The El Camino in it's day sold quite well. it fit the gap between those that were not really pick up guys but needed a bed to haul things. 

If it turns out like the pic that was posted I think it will sell quite well. Especially if it has the same drivetrain as the G-* and the comforts that accompany the car.

JMHO


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

GGTTOO said:


> I think you guys may be alittle young then to suggest that this will not sell well here. The El Camino in it's day sold quite well. it fit the gap between those that were not really pick up guys but needed a bed to haul things.
> 
> If it turns out like the pic that was posted I think it will sell quite well. Especially if it has the same drivetrain as the G-* and the comforts that accompany the car.
> 
> JMHO


 While I want you to be correct, I don't share your optimism. In a market where 4 and all wheel drive are prevalent, high powered rear drive seems to be becoming fast obsolete. We will have to see though.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Well, it's official. The latest edition of Motor Trend states that Pointiaaack has decided to test the resiliency of the brand once again. I think the GM marketing guys have a bet going to see if they can kill the G8 faster than the GTO. I think they can do it!

Pointiaaack has decided to bring the Holden Commodore to the US as the G8 sedan, the weird El Camino thingie, and a station wagon.

That should wipe all images of a performance brand from consumer's minds.

What exactly is the brand image GM is trying to create here? More Oldsmobile than Oldsmobile? The brand that stands for everything, anything. GM is making a lot of great product and some very good marketing moves these days. This is not one of them. This is a blatant attempt to squeeze every unit they can out of the new platform short term with no thought of the long term effect on the Pontiac brand. Must be a few of the old timers left lurking in the shadows at GM.

Chevy is supposed to be the cheap family transportation and light truck store. 

GM's got truck based SUV's and crossovers out the wazoo. And minivans too. 

Who the hell is buying station wagons and Subaru Brat clones? There's a reason these configurations rode the big black stripe into the light decades ago.

I don't get it! :confused


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Looks like a hot wheels car I used to have- put 2 surfboards on it and call it a dodge.

I like to looks and the color and it would be nice to see on the roads.
I'm real easy.....but not cheap!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

What we have are a culture of Engineers and Marketing geeks who grew up with mom and dad strapping them in mini vans and 1.5 L fart buckets. They grew up like this and know nothing better. They only read what cars used to be like. If the car mom and dad was good enough for me it's good enough for the masses. 

So these tassel loafer wearing geeks with sweaters slung over their shoulders and tied in the front try in vane to keep the bubble concept and mope head power in nearly everything they design. Mom and Dad would be so proud.


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

GTO JUDGE said:


> So these tassel loafer wearing geeks with sweaters slung over their shoulders and tied in the front try in vane to keep the bubble concept and mope head power in nearly everything they design. Mom and Dad would be so proud.


Agreed. Also, pwned.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

GTO JUDGE said:


> What we have are a culture of Engineers and Marketing geeks who grew up with mom and dad strapping them in mini vans and 1.5 L fart buckets. They grew up like this and know nothing better. They only read what cars used to be like. If the car mom and dad was good enough for me it's good enough for the masses.
> 
> So these tassel loafer wearing geeks with sweaters slung over their shoulders and tied in the front try in vane to keep the bubble concept and mope head power in nearly everything they design. Mom and Dad would be so proud.












When Biff gets through playing raquetball with Muffy, he's gonna design yer next car.

You wish you could pull off the white shorts and pink shirt look yourself. Now, be honest!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Wing_Nut said:


> When Biff gets through playing raquetball with Muffy, he's gonna design yer next car.
> 
> You wish you could pull off the white shorts and pink shirt look yourself. Now, be honest!



ROFLAMOOOOOOOOOOO He designed the Scion XB didn't he? 

It's lunch time fellas..... Tennis anyone??


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Wing_Nut said:


> When Biff gets through playing raquetball with Muffy, he's gonna design yer next car.
> 
> You wish you could pull off the white shorts and pink shirt look yourself. Now, be honest!


I bet u he drives a mustang gt convertible!!!!:willy:


----------



## G.T.O (Dec 28, 2005)

GGTTOO said:


> *I think you guys may be alittle young *then to suggest that this will not sell well here. The El Camino in it's day sold quite well. it fit the gap between those that were not really pick up guys but needed a bed to haul things.


Thanks for the compliment, I'm 55 years young.


----------



## pab13 (Apr 20, 2006)

Being an Aussie in the US with a 04 red M6, i'm lovin that the commodore ute is comming here, utes are all i used to drive back home...now just have to save money to have both the UTE and keep the GTO. Misses will propably be pissed though...but ya get that


----------



## Vbp6us (May 6, 2008)

That thing looks hideous, imo.


----------

